# national pit bull awareness day!



## FurMomma<3 (Jun 28, 2011)

what - the third annual pit bull awareness day
where - austin, tx
when - 6.november.2011 12p - 5p
cost - FREE!!

Love-A-Bull, Inc. | Austin, TX

last year we had shorty rossi from pit boss as well as hercules and the rescue ink crew.. they say this year is gonna be bigger and better! i know november is still 4 months away, but it's a great event to go to if you get the chance, and what better cause than to raise pitty awareness?

i, for one, cannot wait. =)


----------

